# Meet Up - Southwest: Cheltenham, April 7th 2018



## Sally W (Mar 5, 2018)

Planning a meet up Saturday during the day for the south west area. Would be great if we could get a number together so all welcome!

Would anyone be interested? Likely venue is Cheltenham which has train station.

Date would be 7, 14 or 28 April. During the day to allow for travel.

Please let me know if you are interested and if so preferable date.
Thanks!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2018)

Post pinned!  Hope it is a good turnout!


----------



## Sally W (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Robin (Mar 5, 2018)

Count me in! Any of those dates are good.


----------



## Edgar (Mar 5, 2018)

Do you ever have meet ups in the South Wales area?


----------



## Robin (Mar 5, 2018)

Edgar said:


> Do you ever have meet ups in the South Wales area?


I don't think there have been any (not in recent memory, anyway) These meets are very ad hoc, and usually started by a couple of members canvassing to see if there is any interest. Why not start a thread and ask?


----------



## Sally W (Mar 5, 2018)

Robin said:


> Count me in! Any of those dates are good.


Great! Will decide on a date when we get a few replies hopefully and a general preference


----------



## Robin (Mar 6, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Great! Will decide on a date when we get a few replies hopefully and a general preference


Northerner has suggested the South Wales brigade come to Cheltenham, to swell our ranks.


----------



## Robin (Mar 6, 2018)

Edgar said:


> Do you ever have meet ups in the South Wales area?


Hi Edgar, it would be good to see you in Cheltenham. Are any of the three dates suggested better for you than others?


----------



## Sally W (Mar 6, 2018)

Robin said:


> Northerner has suggested the South Wales brigade come to Cheltenham, to swell our ranks.


Thanks Robin. Good idea. I would have thought a few in south west would be on here. Also be wuite good to pick a date so we can plan our diaries too.


----------



## Flower (Mar 6, 2018)

I'll come along to Cheltenham, I'm around on those dates and always enjoy a diabetes meet up


----------



## Robin (Mar 6, 2018)

Flower said:


> I'll come along to Cheltenham, I'm around on those dates and always enjoy a diabetes meet up


OOh, yippee!


----------



## Sally W (Mar 6, 2018)

Great.

Which suits you best 7th?


----------



## Robin (Mar 6, 2018)

7th would be good for me, for the sake of argument, shall we pick that one?


----------



## Sally W (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes sounds good. Does that suit you @Flower?


----------



## Flower (Mar 6, 2018)

7th April suits me too


----------



## Robin (Mar 6, 2018)

Flower said:


> 7th April suits me too


Thinking about a venue, I don't know Cheltenham at all, so will have to leave it to residents! I know meets often use Wetherspoons, as they are reasonable and of a consistent standard, but local knowledge is always valuable. Is there anywhere that's particularly suitable for you, Flower?


----------



## Bloden (Mar 7, 2018)

Ooo, would love to meet you all Flower, Robin and Sally...I’m a possibility.


----------



## Robin (Mar 7, 2018)

Bloden said:


> Ooo, would love to meet you all Flower, Robin and Sally...I’m a possibility.


It would be good to meet you, should we pray for the train service to improve? Our end of GWR has been dire recently.


----------



## Edgar (Mar 7, 2018)

7th April sounds ok to me. Wetherspoons sounds even better although it could be a bit noisy in their pubs but the food is good, so we could meet  for lunch? Pleasew ket me know timings etc as we have to plan our journey from Cardiff.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 7, 2018)

Robin said:


> Thinking about a venue, I don't know Cheltenham at all, so will have to leave it to residents! I know meets often use Wetherspoons, as they are reasonable and of a consistent standard, but local knowledge is always valuable. Is there anywhere that's particularly suitable for you, Flower?


The Bank House is the better Wetherspoons in Clarence St and breakfast there was surprisingly good. I would avoid the Moon Under Water one. If anyone has another suggestion very happy to go with this. Waitrose is a 5 minute walk and has 3 hours free parking


----------



## Sally W (Mar 7, 2018)

Of course Edgar. You’re right it can be a bit noisy but when I ate there the food was really good. I will try to se if they’ll book us a table in the corner somewhere, if they do bookings.

As you are coming a distance perhaps you could let us know a convenient time for you and also numbers/names so we can do a list. Thanks. So glad you will make the trip


----------



## Bloden (Mar 7, 2018)

Count me in!


----------



## eggyg (Mar 7, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Of course Edgar. You’re right it can be a bit noisy but when I ate there the food was really good. I will try to se if they’ll book us a table in the corner somewhere, if they do bookings.
> 
> As you are coming a distance perhaps you could let us know a convenient time for you and also numbers/names so we can do a list. Thanks. So glad you will make the trip


Can’t possibly be as noisy as our Glasgow meet last June. Unknown to us it was a Scotland versus England footie match! We were huddled round a pillar surrounded by football fans, luckily it was all good humoured and we still had a good natter. Hope you all have a great time, I am gutted to be missing the Glasgow meet next week but am on a DAFNE course, they are great fun and you feel you already have met everyone already. PS top tip, if possible get someone to go about 11ish you will probably be able to get a biggish table in a quieter spot.


----------



## Robin (Mar 7, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Can’t possibly be as noisy as our Glasgow meet last June. Unknown to us it was a Scotland versus England footie match! We were huddled round a pillar surrounded by football fans, luckily it was all good humoured and we still had a good natter. Hope you all have a great time, I am gutted to be missing the Glasgow meet next week but am on a DAFNE course, they are great fun and you feel you already have met everyone already. PS top tip, if possible get someone to go about 11ish you will probably be able to get a biggish table in a quieter spot.


I know what you mean, my first meet was a Southampton one, on a day Saints were playing at home! Good humoured, but somewhat noisy!
I think it's a good idea to start from around 11am, that's been the format of previous ones I've been to. Then people who can get there at that time can bag a table when it's quiet, and people coming for lunchtime can join in as and when they arrive. Then people tend to drift off any time after lunch ( I always seem to look at my watch and realise it's 3 o'clock already and I should get going!)


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Mar 7, 2018)

Just to say - as you asked me about this on another thread, @Sally W - sorry, I won't be able to make it, as I couldn't go into a Wetherspoons, they just wouldn't be accessible for me (I can't cope with noise or with anywhere which serves alcohol).  I'd struggle with anywhere in a town near a railway station too.

But glad to see you have a few more people interested now


----------



## Sally W (Mar 7, 2018)

Ah sorry to hear you can’t make it but completely understand. I am very noise sensitive too. Well hopefully you’ll manage a meet up sometime in the future. (The train station is just outside the centre but easy to get into)


----------



## Sally W (Mar 7, 2018)

Edgar said:


> 7th April sounds ok to me. Wetherspoons sounds even better although it could be a bit noisy in their pubs but the food is good, so we could meet  for lunch? Pleasew ket me know timings etc as we have to plan our journey from Cardiff.


 of course. I’m very happy to have a venue that suits everyone. I know they won’t through out after eating like some of the restaurants.
We can book a time to suit you as you’re travelling.


----------



## Edgar (Mar 8, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Of course Edgar. You’re right it can be a bit noisy but when I ate there the food was really good. I will try to se if they’ll book us a table in the corner somewhere, if they do bookings.
> 
> As you are coming a distance perhaps you could let us know a convenient time for you and also numbers/names so we can do a list. Thanks. So glad you will make the trip


Yes my wife Margaret and I will be coming if it's stil  7th April. Need to know we have to book advance non refundable rail tickets Is there a private messge facility on this board as we need to exchange phone numbers so we can identify ourselves when we get to the venue. Looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Sally W (Mar 8, 2018)

Yes I’ll message you later. I’m at work but will send a message across which you can reply to. Good and glad you and Margaret will be coming


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2018)

Edgar said:


> Yes my wife Margaret and I will be coming if it's stil  7th April. Need to know we have to book advance non refundable rail tickets Is there a private messge facility on this board as we need to exchange phone numbers so we can identify ourselves when we get to the venue. Looking forward to meeting you all


Yes Edgar - if you click on 'Inbox' on the top menu bar on the main screen, then click on 'Start a conversation' you can send a private message to other members, and receive them


----------



## Sally W (Mar 8, 2018)

Edgar before we finalise a venue could you let me know how many will be coming from Cardiff please? Just so we have an idea of size of venue. Thanks


----------



## Edgar (Mar 8, 2018)

No one else that I know of. Just me and the missus


----------



## Robin (Mar 8, 2018)

Just had a count up so far, in no particular order, I make it:-

SallyW
Robin
Flower
Edgar and Margaret
Bloden

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone, That's a good nucleus, with room for anyone who decides later on that they'd like to come.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 9, 2018)

Apart from Edgar and Margaret do you know who else will be arriving by train?


----------



## Sally W (Mar 9, 2018)

Robin said:


> Just had a count up so far, in no particular order, I make it:-
> 
> SallyW
> Robin
> ...


Do you know of anyone else apart from Edgar and Margaret who will be travelling by train?


----------



## Robin (Mar 9, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Do you know of anyone else apart from Edgar and Margaret who will be travelling by train?


Bloden, I assume. I'm coming by car, and Flower is local, I think.


----------



## Carolg (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi all. Northerner sent me a picture of DF which I have laminated for Glasgow meeting as not all of us have met before. I will post it back to him so if you want her to visit you, give him a PM. Hope your meeting is good
Carol


----------



## Bloden (Mar 13, 2018)

Robin said:


> Bloden, I assume. I'm coming by car, and Flower is local, I think.


Yep, I’ll be getting the train. Not sure what time yet.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 13, 2018)

Bloden said:


> Yep, I’ll be getting the train. Not sure what time yet.


Hi Bloden

We plumped for the Weatherspoons in Clarence St. the aim is to arrive at circa 12 but will get there early to secure a table. The bus stops right outside Weatherspoons. (More detail on this once I’ve been into town). I’m not sure where you’re travelling from but hope the helps


----------



## Robin (Mar 13, 2018)

It looks like there should be plenty of buses, according to the website.
http://www.easytraveling.org.uk/gcc/planner.php


----------



## Bloden (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks Robin and Sally. I’ll either be travelling from Swansea or Bristol, not sure yet, btw.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 13, 2018)

Robin said:


> It looks like there should be plenty of buses, according to the website.
> http://www.easytraveling.org.uk/gcc/planner.php
> View attachment 7215 View attachment 7216 View attachment 7217


Yes there was a D bus that leaves every 10 mins and stops outside the pub but I think it may have been replaced by the E. Either way it’s a case of hop on outside station and hop off literally into the bank house door!


----------



## Flower (Mar 20, 2018)

Here's the information on the The Bank House, it's centrally located and a bus ride from the station. .Buses stop pretty much in front of the pub.

https://www.jdwetherspoon.com/pubs/all-pubs/england/gloucestershire/the-bank-house-cheltenham


----------



## Edgar (Mar 20, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Yes there was a D bus that leaves every 10 mins and stops outside the pub but I think it may have been replaced by the E. Either way it’s a case of hop on outside station and hop off literally into the bank house door!


Thanks


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 23, 2018)

I met "Eddie the Eagle" when I was working in Cheltenham.  Please enjoy everyone who goes !


----------



## Sally W (Mar 23, 2018)

Ah he still lives nearby now! You’re too far away to join us now are you?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 23, 2018)

We where up early & walking to the ctr of Cheltenham about 7.30. Two mornings in a row & we seen Eddie putting his ladders on his van, we helped him & then we realized who it was. He was a plasterer by trade. A good bloke . The Gold Cup was on at the time & the place was full of the Irish (mad). To be sure its a drive for me but I am into a challenge. If I had known earlier I would have got myself organised


----------



## Sally W (Apr 2, 2018)

Robin said:


> Just had a count up so far, in no particular order, I make it:-
> 
> SallyW
> Robin
> ...


@Robin @Flower @Edgar @Bloden and anyone else Ive missed. Table us booked upstairs in Bank House so we can get a quieter table away from the bar. There is no lift: if anyone is unable to use stairs please say here or message me and I’ll change it to suit. Thanks


----------



## Edgar (Apr 2, 2018)

No problem with that for us,if you could get a table number that would be useful or I could text you when we get to Cheltenham. I have Sally's number but if you could give me yours (in conversations) that would help.


----------



## Robin (Apr 2, 2018)

What time have you booked the table for, @Sally W ?


----------



## Sally W (Apr 2, 2018)

Table is booked 12pm. I will text that Edgar but it’s booked in name of Sally so just go upstairs. I will be there early


----------



## Flower (Apr 5, 2018)

Anyone coming by train, the buses to town leave the station forecourt immediately as you exit the station. The buses stop in Clarence Street where The Bank House pub is.

Anyone else who would like to join us please do. I've always had a really enjoyable time meeting fellow forum members .


----------



## Sally W (Apr 5, 2018)

Flower said:


> Anyone coming by train, the buses to town leave the station forecourt immediately as you exit the station. The buses stop in Clarence Street where The Bank House pub is.
> 
> Anyone else who would like to join us please do. I've always had a really enjoyable time meeting fellow forum members .


Table is now downstairs and booked in the name of Sally


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 6, 2018)

Sounds good !


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2018)

Hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2018)

Good to meet everyone in Cheltenham today, hope you all have a safe journey home and didn't buy up the entire stock in Hotel Chocolat! I had a clear run home, and have revised my opinion of Cheltenham always being one massive traffic jam!


----------



## Edgar (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice to meet everyone yesterday, lovely lunch and lively conversation. Did a bit of shopping afterwards, but had a nightmare of a journey home. We were at the station intending to catch the 16.10 train, but because of a signalling fault, we were kept waiting till after 6pm when we were shunted to Gloucester where we had to wait again, then we were told we would be going to Bristol TM, where buses would take us to Newport and Cardiff, eventually we got to Bristol Parkway, where an inspector told us there MAY be a bus service to Newport and Cardiff and we would have to stay on till TM. However almost immediately, he told everyone to get of at Parkway, where we had to wait for the train from Manchester to arrive to be coupled to our train. Then we made the very slow journey to Newport  and then an even slower journey to Cardiff and we eventually walked in the front door at 8:30pm! The number of people waiting at Cardiff was phenomenal. It was almost impossible to leave the train. Look forward to arranging the next meet up in Cardifff!!!!


----------



## Sally W (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice to meet you all yesterday.
So sorry to learn your journey home yesterday was so stressful Edgar!


----------



## Davein (Apr 8, 2018)

Robin said:


> Good to meet everyone in Cheltenham today, hope you all have a safe journey home and didn't buy up the entire stock in Hotel Chocolat! I had a clear run home, and have revised my opinion of Cheltenham always being one massive traffic jam!


Robin. I usually travel through Chelternham on my way to and fro from Lands End to Bedfordshire and I have always managed to wiz straight through, very little traffic to A40 Oxford. Never a problem, but I have to confess its always been between 2 to 3 am at night/morning!


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2018)

Davein said:


> Robin. I usually travel through Chelternham on my way to and fro from Lands End to Bedfordshire and I have always managed to wiz straight through, very little traffic to A40 Oxford. Never a problem, but I have to confess its always been between 2 to 3 am at night/morning!


That's cheating!


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2018)

Edgar said:


> Nice to meet everyone yesterday, lovely lunch and lively conversation. Did a bit of shopping afterwards, but had a nightmare of a journey home


I'm sorry you and Margaret had such an awful journey home. It was good to meet you both yesterday,


----------



## Davein (Apr 8, 2018)

Robin said:


> That's cheating!


Yes it is but having spent 20+ years travelling to work in London I absolutely abhor being stuck in traffic and especially being caught behind doddery old drivers younger than myself. Hence the through the night travelling. You have the best way of travelling- on the horse!


----------



## Flower (Apr 8, 2018)

Thank you for arranging the meet up @Sally W , it was good to see everyone 

Feeding time always makes me smile when we all get our glucose meters/pens /pumps out - what could be more normal! 

I'm sorry you had such a protracted journey home Edgar and Margaret.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2018)

It was a real pleasure to meet you all yesterday, thank you for arranging it @Sally W  

I'm very sorry to hear about your nightmare journey home @Edgar and Margaret  I was also affected by the signalling fault as my train to Southampton was also delayed. Eventually they appear to have dug up an old engine and carriages from the railway scrapyard - extremely crowded and noisy all the way to Salisbury when it thinned out and quietened down. I got home about an hour later than planned. So much for all this 'investment' in Britain's rail system!  I can quite understand why you would favour a Cardiff Meet next time!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 8, 2018)

Pleased you had a good meet !


----------



## Edgar (Apr 9, 2018)

Northerner said:


> It was a real pleasure to meet you all yesterday, thank you for arranging it @Sally W
> 
> I'm very sorry to hear about your nightmare journey home @Edgar and Margaret  I was also affected by the signalling fault as my train to Southampton was also delayed. Eventually they appear to have dug up an old engine and carriages from the railway scrapyard - extremely crowded and noisy all the way to Salisbury when it thinned out and quietened down. I got home about an hour later than planned. So much for all this 'investment' in Britain's rail system!  I can quite understand why you would favour a Cardiff Meet next time!


Might not be all bad news. I was told yesterday yhat I can claim compensation for delayed journeys, so I put in an online claim, and if successful. should get a 50% refund!


----------



## Sally W (Apr 14, 2018)

Edgar said:


> Nice to meet everyone yesterday, lovely lunch and lively conversation. Did a bit of shopping afterwards, but had a nightmare of a journey home. We were at the station intending to catch the 16.10 train, but because of a signalling fault, we were kept waiting till after 6pm when we were shunted to Gloucester where we had to wait again, then we were told we would be going to Bristol TM, where buses would take us to Newport and Cardiff, eventually we got to Bristol Parkway, where an inspector told us there MAY be a bus service to Newport and Cardiff and we would have to stay on till TM. However almost immediately, he told everyone to get of at Parkway, where we had to wait for the train from Manchester to arrive to be coupled to our train. Then we made the very slow journey to Newport  and then an even slower journey to Cardiff and we eventually walked in the front door at 8:30pm! The number of people waiting at Cardiff was phenomenal. It was almost impossible to leave the train. Look forward to arranging the next meet up in Cardifff!!!!


@Edgar took you advice and went to Weatherspoons in Cardiff Bay and it was well furnished and lovely spot. Wow the prices were different to Cheltenham: Gin and tonic; Cheltenham £2.70 - Cardiff £4.25! A good end to the day so thanks for suggestion


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 14, 2018)

It’s an exotic drink in Cardiff, a gin and tonic. Lovely city, though


----------



## Sally W (Apr 14, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> It’s an exotic drink in Cardiff, a gin and tonic. Lovely city, though


It certainly was. Actually the food and all the drinks were a lot more expensive. Perhaps paying for the view of the bay


----------



## Davein (Apr 14, 2018)

Sally W said:


> @Edgar took you advice and went to Weatherspoons in Cardiff Bay and it was well furnished and lovely spot. Wow the prices were different to Cheltenham: Gin and tonic; Cheltenham £2.70 - Cardiff £4.25! A good end to the day so thanks for suggestion


There are a couple of petrol stations in Cheltenham where the petrol is cheaper than here so always try and fill up in one of them en route between Beds and Cornwall


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 14, 2018)

Sally W said:


> It certainly was. Actually the food and all the drinks were a lot more expensive. Perhaps paying for the view of the bay


The Wetherspoons in Oban has fabulous views over the bay and harbour, being only 50 yards from the shore, and is no more expensive than any other boozer in Oban. Mind you, there’s a captive crowd of customers for the ferries filling up and unwilling to risk CalMac food on the ferry, unjustly in my opinion.


----------



## Sally W (Apr 14, 2018)

Maybe just Cardiff then. Lovely spot recommended at the meet last week and still Wspoons aren’t expensive all said and done


----------

